# Inverter



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

I am looking for a Pure sine wave inverter, at least 1kW.


I missed some Waeco Bargains last year but now can't seem to find anything suitable.

Anyone have any ideas?

TM


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Not cheap, but available from Sterling. 1kw is £630; 1.5kw is £930.

Sterling shop

Philip


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Is the a particular requirement for Pure Sine?

I picked up a 2100W Modified Sine unit from a local member and have been impressed with its ability to run everything I've thrown at it - hairdryers and straighteners included!

There are some Pure Sine units on eBay for £150 delivered from the land of China I'd be willing to give them a punt (and save myself £450 in the process) - if you're not happy you can always resell for what you paid for it.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

These http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&so...zpymBw&usg=AFQjCNEmNYGvyhoU4B1rWoSPCN_aAHLoiw have one that they fitted on my van but was not big enough, last time I went they said they still had it on their shelf.

Might be worth a punt...


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*refrurb*



JeanLuc said:


> Not cheap, but available from Sterling. 1kw is £630; 1.5kw is £930.
> 
> Sterling shop
> 
> Philip


Hello,

Bit too pricey for me. I have seen the refurbished ones he sells but he only offers a 7 day warranty with them.

Thanks


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*power*



rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> These http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&so...zpymBw&usg=AFQjCNEmNYGvyhoU4B1rWoSPCN_aAHLoiw have one that they fitted on my van but was not big enough, last time I went they said they still had it on their shelf.
> 
> Might be worth a punt...


I have seen those too Ray.

Read a lot of bad reviews and even seen someone go to This Trouble

If I knew the Taiwanese stuff on ebay was maide in Taiwan, I would give that a go.

TM


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

*Re: power*



teemyob said:


> Read a lot of bad reviews and even seen someone go to This Trouble


I saw that too. He is really annoying as it clogs up the search for actual inverters....

I am looking at inverters too.

Karl


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: power*



teemyob said:


> Read a lot of bad reviews and even seen someone go to This Trouble
> 
> If I knew the Taiwanese stuff on ebay was maide in Taiwan, I would give that a go.
> 
> TM


Maybe don't bother with the eBay ones then 8O :roll:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: power*



Addie said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Read a lot of bad reviews and even seen someone go to This Trouble
> ...


Had one off ebay before, a Ring one mind with a 12 month Warranty.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: power*



teemyob said:


> rayrecrok said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.
> ...


The inverter they fitted for me and wasn't big enough was a Ring Inverter true wave.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Inveter*

Hello,

The ring one I had did not power some products. Even the TV had annoying lines across it.

So I thought this time I would opt for True or Pure Sine Wave.

I have been watching These.

New they retail at £1300-£1500, New, More than I am willing to pay. But why would people Spend £400-£600 on something that has failed, been repaired and then sold with just 7 Days warranty?.

In any event, there are a couple of UK sellers on ebay selling brand new equivalent units for the same money or less.

Thanks for your input and replies folks.

I will keep looking, let me know of any finds?

TM


----------



## Waggys (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi,

I have used this chap in the past for solar panels and a 300w PSW inverter.

Good chap......

http://www.controlsuk.co.uk/shop/category_3/A---DC-to-AC-Inverters.html?shop_param=cid=&

I have no connection with the company only happy to recommend him!!!

Cheers

Waggys.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*waggy's Inverter*



Waggys said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have used this chap in the past for solar panels and a 300w PSW inverter.
> 
> ...


Thanks, they look reasonably priced.

TM


----------



## jonandjules (Jun 21, 2009)

We have been using a 300w Waeco Mobitronic (300w continuous, modified sine) to power a Samsung 22" LED TV, a matching DVD player and a Pace Sky box and have a perfect picture. 

I have recently bought a 1000W Waeco Mobitronic perfect power, just really so I have some more 'headroom' but have yet to fit it. The 300w inverter has a fan that is a bit noisy when everything is switched on though I am using less than 100w.

Unless you are trying to run some scientific equipment I am confident that a good quality modified output should work for you.

I bought the Waeco 1000W on ebay, new for 120 pounds. It is a very large, heavy, good looking piece of kit. I'll install it either in the battery box or under the seat this Spring.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Appliances*



jonandjules said:


> We have been using a 300w Waeco Mobitronic (300w continuous, modified sine) to power a Samsung 22" LED TV, a matching DVD player and a Pace Sky box and have a perfect picture.
> 
> I have recently bought a 1000W Waeco Mobitronic perfect power, just really so I have some more 'headroom' but have yet to fit it. The 300w inverter has a fan that is a bit noisy when everything is switched on though I am using less than 100w.
> 
> ...


At some point may wish to run

Washing Machine (real one on cold wash)
Hair dryer / Straightening Irons
Toaster
TV's
Radios
DVD Players

Hence looking at pure.

TM


----------



## jonandjules (Jun 21, 2009)

Washing machine on 12V.......! Blimey! You'll want a bigger inverter - try a 2kw.

One thing we have noticed is that when pulling a lot out of your batteries it takes a long time recharge them. We have 330A/h of batteries and after a couple of days of wild camping they take a day of driving to charge them back to full.

Hair straighterners only take very littl power but a hairdryer is often the best part of 2kw. You definately want to allow extra 'headroom' in your choice.

Concorde motorhomes fit large inverters almost as standard - they are typically rated at 2kw or more and cost a grand upwards.

If using such a large inverter I think it is important to get a good quality one.

As an alternative may I suggest getting a short hair cut and washing your smalls in a stream!!!!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

It's not the size of his inverter I'm worried about. It's rather the massive trailer with an ISO container on top holding all the batteries he needs! 

Dave


----------



## Ken38 (Mar 24, 2009)

From a web search last night a washing machine cycle takes about 5kWh of energy.

With a 13V battery that's about 400 Amp.Hours.

2kW is about 130 Amps draw from the battery. That's a mighty current draw!

If you are wild camping you will have to find a hookup every few days to recharge the batteries. Do the washing then!

What battery capacity do big RVs carry?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Watts*

Now you see, the last three posters have got a little giddy and carried away.

With regards to the washing machine, I did say "on a cold wash".
So rather than the exaggerated 5kWh that was mentioned in a reply.

I have a washing machine that uses as little as 180w on a cold wash and around 400w on Spin.

The Hairdryer will be very occasional and as suggested, the Hair Irons are very low wattage.

Please also bear in mind we have a 220A Alternator fitted and Solar panels. So using these appliances when on the move will mean less battery drain.

I fitted a washing machine in our last motorhome and we used this for 2 years without any problems whatsoever. We had 2 x 80w Solar and 2 x 110ah Leisure batteries.

TM


----------



## Ken38 (Mar 24, 2009)

Sorry I took "Cold wash" to mean "Cold Fill"!  

A 220 Amp alternator is a mighty beast. So using your 400 Watt washing machine on the move is very viable.

How long does a cold wash take? What make/model is the washing machine? The world of large RVs is strange to me, a humble motor-homer!

I guess as RVs emanate from our US cousins they are going to have most home comforts sorted out for wild camping.

How effective is a cold wash? Do you use a special detergent?

Sorry to be so naive but I love my applied science! 

Sorry just another question for my info. How much of your 220Amp can be passed across the charging circuit to your leisure batteries. On my Hymer they warn that using an inverter whilst on EHU or running can cause problems and is not covered on the warranty.

As you are a self build the warranty doesn't apply but your battery to battery charging circuit/relay could be overloaded.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*inverter*



Ken38 said:


> Sorry I took "Cold wash" to mean "Cold Fill"!
> 
> A 220 Amp alternator is a mighty beast. So using your 400 Watt washing machine on the move is very viable.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply.

It is a hot and cold fill but Y connected to one cold fill. So you assumed correctly. You could connect a Candy Aqua 100t/1000t (we have hot water on the move from our ALDE heat exchanger). But for simplcity and as the machine only draws in hot water on 90 Degree Linnen washes, cold was best.

Yes, 180 amp as standard, upgraded to 220amp. But due to the possible imbalance of the machine in transit, probably best to wait until stationery and then use the engine heated water.

Motorhome is European, machine is the Candy Aqua 1000 (now replaced by cold fill only the new Candy AQ100F.

No need for special detergents. Today we rarely wear clothes long enough to get them really dirty, so simply use a good detergent. If they are, Best way to do this with the original Candy washing machine is to use standard wash and reduce the temperature to cold. This simply uses no heat but extends the wash time to compensate.

Sorry to be so naive but I love my applied science!

":Sorry just another question for my info. How much of your 220Amp can be passed across the charging circuit to your leisure batteries. On my Hymer they warn that using an inverter whilst on EHU or running can cause problems and is not covered on the warranty."

No idea is the Answer.

"As you are a self build the warranty doesn't apply but your battery to battery charging circuit/relay could be overloaded."

The inverter is for the Frankia. Self build is out of Manufacturer's warranty (just).

Does this answer everything ?

Thanks again for the reply.

TM


----------



## Ken38 (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh you did mean cold fill! That means the water is heated by the heating element. That will be about 1 or 2 kw!

You are back to my 5kWh = 400 Amp.Hours of battery. That is an awful lot. Perhaps your machine will be a lot less.

Let us know how you get on.

Ken


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*NO*



Ken38 said:


> Oh you did mean cold fill! That means the water is heated by the heating element. That will be about 1 or 2 kw!
> 
> You are back to my 5kWh = 400 Amp.Hours of battery. That is an awful lot. Perhaps your machine will be a lot less.
> 
> ...


No, we simply reduce the wash temperature to zero (cold wash). So no heater used.

TM


----------

